# how to store your side by side



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

hey I have a Honda pioneer 700 which I use for snow plow acerages. I have a inclosed trailer which isn't insulated so my question is how do I keep it warm enough that my side by side doesn't freeze or how can I keep it warmish during the -20 or worse nights in canada? I have a buddy heater but it turns off after a few mins for safety reasons. I'm trying to save to insulate the trailer but it it take sone time..thanks for any help.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Your machine is freezing?
I don’t think your machine cares how warm in is outside, just let it warm up after a cold start, and in between events, consider running a trickle charge on the battery


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

sorry should of said start. once I finish my non plow route I come a get my trailer ad side by side but when it's to cold it won't start and thought It's frozen.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://www.airxcel.com/rv/suburban/furnaces

RV furnace would be your best bet. I have one in my sled trailer, works great. Only thing you will need to keep mind of is what you are going to do with the melted snow. Once it gets to the seals of the doors, if it freezes again, you are going to have a hard time getting to your machine.

They also have diesel fired units that are very cost effective. don't know how well they work as the BTU load on them is much lower

Any fuel burning heater that does not vent to the outside will create a lot of condensation


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

If you know the size of your radiator hoses I'm sure you can find an in-line heater to keep the fluid warmer for easier starting. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=utv...j0i22i30l8.8401j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Stick on oil pan heater . 
&
Synthetic oil in everything.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0076DUV2Q


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0076DUV2Q


thanks for posting. do you know how well it works if the weather is -30 Celsius or colder? looking on the Amazon reviews some saw does help after -20. I'm not the brightest when coming to these things thanks again


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No, I dont use one.
Quick tip:
Just try to remember to unplug it and take it off when the machine starts...


----------

